# The happiest group of wahoo fisherman ever



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the most happiest group of guys to ever catch wahoo I have had on the boat. That was all they wanted to catch that day and we put two in the boat. This video was shot in april 2012
http://youtu.be/W16wRw0k3EQ


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

to funny.........


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

way to cool


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome job!!! I'm not knocking you report at all
Cause y'all busted'em.....but man the water looks to be NASTY!!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I noticed how nasty the water looked but thats a hell of a catch for sure


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

We catch a lot of fish in that nasty water over this way


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What's the joke? Are wahoo not good to eat?


----------

